# Sleepy Squiggy...WARNING!! Cuteness overload



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I had Squiggy asleep in my lap during our bonding time, so I snapped a few pics with my phone. He was just so cute, I couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry some are so dark, my camera phone isnt the greatest


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:? I need to visit Hedgies Anonymous :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I love splatted out sleepy Squiggy! So cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Squiggy splat!!! *swoon*


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh gosh! I can't help but squee when they're all sprawled out like that.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: Surprisingly he didnt mind me hovering the camera phone all around him. He kinda just stared at me like "What are you doing you silly girl?"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> Squiggy splat!!! *swoon*


I don't think I could have said it any better!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Adorable. Proper little cutie x


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The tummy splat is just too much! I don't think Squiggy could be anymore adorable and cute


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I love my lil guy to bits <3 Hes always such a sweetheart


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Cuteness overload for sure!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Cuteness overload for sure!!
> Thanks for sharing!


Seconded!

Those splatting pictures are almost too much for me! I "awwed" at every one :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Was cuddling with him while on the computer, and couldn't resist...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Awww! That is so cute! I've never tried out using my shirt as a cradle, but it's a good idea! 

Squiggy is so lovable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a sweet sleepy little guy! I love the idea if tucking him into your shirt. Precious.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwww, look at that snuggly little face  I could just squeeze him


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww. Such cuteness.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I always wear really long t-shirts or my hoodie, so I usually just cradle him in my shirts or directly on my tummy underneath. He likes it cuz its warm and he hears my pulse.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

His little face is so sweet and peaceful; like a wee angel. So trusting.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwwww, Squiggy is so cute!!! I love sleeping hedgies!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

The only thing I have to say is, "AAAWWWWWEEEEEEE!!!!!"


----------

